# what do these labs mean?



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been on NP thyroid for about 6 or 7 weeks now. Just got my labs. Here they are:
TSH 0.009 (0.540 - 5.700)
T4, FREE 1.28 (0.93 - 1.70)
T3, FREE 5.58 (2.57 - 4.43)

My doctor wants me to cut my dose in half one day, and to 1/4 the next day, and alternate. I am wondering if that is really what I should do? I do have lower iron levels. I do not feel optimal- I feel hypo still.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know a bunch about this yet, I've only been involved in the "wonderful world of hypothyroidism" for 6 months, but to me it looks like your TSH is suppressed because of the NP (which is normal); your FT4 is almost at the mid point of the reference range which isn't bad (many say they feel best at 75% of the range); and your FT3 is quite high... I'm surprised you haven't had any hyper symptoms.

Cutting your dose a bit sounds reasonable to me, but I'm not familiar with NP personally so I'm not sure if it's a reasonable amount or not. Other's around here know more and will no doubt offer advice.  Best wishes.


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

i have had very few hyper symptoms. some heart palps.....i'm thinking maybe i have an issue with pooling....since i still feel mostly hypo maybe my body isn't converting t3 to t4 very well, but i'm not sure!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bemis23 said:


> I have been on NP thyroid for about 6 or 7 weeks now. Just got my labs. Here they are:
> TSH 0.009 (0.540 - 5.700)
> T4, FREE 1.28 (0.93 - 1.70)
> T3, FREE 5.58 (2.57 - 4.43)
> ...


When did you take your NP and what time did you get your labs?

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

If the above is NOT the case, then I would suspect over medication. And just to clarify; "How much NP are you currently on?"

Hyper can feel like hypo and vice versa. Symptoms can and do cross over.


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

I took my last dose of NP 18 hours before my labs. I had labs taken around 8:30 am, and my last dose was the day before at around 1 pm. I was on 2 grains of NP. My doctor told me to drop the dose to alternate between 1 grain and 1/2 grain. To be honest, I think I am undertreated still, but am having problems converting, or something! I do feel a little better being on a lower dose (right now I'm taking 1 1/2 grains), but today I noticed some heart palps, flare of mood issues, and just edgy. But I'm still very low energy and not motivated. Also can't lose the weight- I crave carbs and salt like crazy most days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bemis23 said:


> I took my last dose of NP 18 hours before my labs. I had labs taken around 8:30 am, and my last dose was the day before at around 1 pm. I was on 2 grains of NP. My doctor told me to drop the dose to alternate between 1 grain and 1/2 grain. To be honest, I think I am undertreated still, but am having problems converting, or something! I do feel a little better being on a lower dose (right now I'm taking 1 1/2 grains), but today I noticed some heart palps, flare of mood issues, and just edgy. But I'm still very low energy and not motivated. Also can't lose the weight- I crave carbs and salt like crazy most days.


If your metabolism is over stimulated, you will gain weight. It is insidious and so is feeling tired. Your body is going at a fast rate even while you think you are resting.

I believe your doctor is correct.

Are you consistently physically active i.e. exercise, walking, running etc.?


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

I try to do some type of exercise about 4 times a week, sometimes elliptical, sometimes walking. I'm now almost down to half my dose, but after I take it, I still get the hyper symptoms, with air hunger and heart palpitations, and feeling flushed, overheated. But I still have hypo symptoms too.


----------

